# Favorite Fishing aphorisms



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Not really about fishing tackle, per se, but also not about any particular type of fishing.

What is your favorite saying about or related to fishing?

I saw a wry one on a sign recently:

"The more holes you tear in a net, the less there are."


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

There are several saying about fishing vs. work. I can only remember two of them right now:

"Work is for people who don't fish."

and

"Work to fish, fish to forget work."


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

But definitely my #1 favorite is:

"Early to bed
Early to rise
Fish all day
Make up lies"


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Happiness is a smallmouth on a stiff rod.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

"Fish On" ! Of course.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

Never leave fish, to find fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Flag UP!!!!!!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Wind from the West, fishings the best
Wind from the East, catch the least


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The saddest one is

...and that's why they call it fishing, not catching.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

"All men are equal before fish" Herbert Hoover


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

redeyed said:


> Never leave fish, to find fish.


Along the same lines: fish where the active fish are. 

Also: you shoulda been here yesterday. 

And : Calling fishing a hobby is like calling brain surgery a job.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Bobber Down!!!!!!


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fishermen have longer poles! Set the hook! Get the net!


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

You shoulda seen it, it was this big!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The harder I fish, the luckier I get


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> The harder I fish, the luckier I get


I don't care if I catch anything.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

One more cast.


----------



## pryorhunt (May 13, 2014)

Red sky at night, sailors delight, red sky in morning, sailors take warning!

We gotta get a bigger boat!

You can't catch em sitting in the recliner!

I hope its yesterday, today!


----------



## mattman (Jan 8, 2013)

if you go out with a stiff rod and come back with your hands smelling like fish you know it was a good day


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Golf is for people who can't fish...


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It might be cold but at least it's windy!

I might not catch many fish but ones I do catch are small!


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Not real long but sure is skinny, wait I think that may be something else the ol lady was talking about


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

'Catch anything?'

'23" and it only took me six fish to get there.'


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

pryorhunt said:


> I guess I'm totally lost then, Isn't the sky red because of the way the light is filtering through the clouds? I have seen the sun look red before when it was going down but never while it was coming up. The only time I have seen it red coming up was when it was cloudy out. Anyway, who really cares why it looks the way it looks, it is still one of my favorite fishing sayings, lol.


It is red because of particles in the air and any thin clouds. Particles more than just water vapor. Those tiny particles are what collects the moisture and start to form rain drops. So it would seem that approaching rains will cause a red sun. The other times I have seen red or reddish orange sunrises are on the mornings where the overnight low stayed in the upper 70s or higher..

The topic of red suns got my curiosity up so I went looking and found this web page.

http://www.universetoday.com/79383/red-sky-in-the-morning/


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Fishing buddy "Boy, it sure is peaceful out here." Me "Yep, we're certainly not being bothered by any fish!"


----------



## RCS (Jun 7, 2007)

You should have been here last week they were biting like crazy


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

You should've seen the one that got away.
.
Pics or it didn't happen.

Or one I hear from my kids while we fish... "dad, have you caught one yet?'


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

The water was as flat as my first girlfriend.

I really do use that one, too...
from 2010


bobcolenso said:


> Got out to Luna Pier and in the water a little before sunset. Gorgous evening to be fishing. Just before it got dark *the water was as flat as my first girlfriend* and a dark blue. Some misty clouds on the horizon that were red, pink, and orange. The moon was barely visible behind the clouds but soon doninated the ski. A flock of maybe 100 geese start swimming by.


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Flag Down!
(Tip ups not them planer boards)


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I fish therefore I lie


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

My 14 year old had a joke for me other day that sort of fits in here.

Why are men and fish alike? 

They both get in trouble when they open their mouths.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Oldie but goodie::







. Shrubby


----------

